

Morc: Mock Arc Programming Language as Scheme Extension - cubix
http://planet.plt-scheme.org/package-source/neil/morc.plt/1/0/doc.txt

======
pg
I don't see how you could make a "mock" programming language implementation.
Either it's a complete implementation, in which case it's just as real as any
other implementation, or it isn't, in which case it's an implementation of
another language.

Incidentally, the reason we didn't make our implementation too Mzscheme-
specific is that we wanted to make it portable across Scheme versions. In
fact, it started out written on another version of Scheme, Scheme48.

~~~
Zak
The language he implemented is "Mock Arc" - an imitation of Arc. From the
project home page:

 _I decided to call my implementation Morc, as in "mock Arc," as in an
imitation Arc._

------
joshu
The project's home page: <http://www.neilvandyke.org/morc/>

